# what to feed my yellow bellieid turtle



## sara1984 (May 24, 2011)

Hi i have been given a yellow bellied turtle who is one and a half years old. It is a male and i was just wondering what i can feed him a part from the commercial turtle foods, I have tried him on some greens but he doesnt seem to eat them can anyone suggest any that he mite eat and can someone pls tell me what aquatic plants are best for him. I have also read that putting cuttlebone in the tank is good for them, is this true? Isit just tha same as you would get or a budgie and do you just drop some in the water and leave it? Thanx any help would be greatly appreciated.:2thumb:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

sara1984 said:


> Hi i have been given a yellow bellied turtle who is one and a half years old. It is a male and i was just wondering what i can feed him a part from the commercial turtle foods, I have tried him on some greens but he doesnt seem to eat them can anyone suggest any that he mite eat and can someone pls tell me what aquatic plants are best for him. I have also read that putting cuttlebone in the tank is good for them, is this true? Isit just tha same as you would get or a budgie and do you just drop some in the water and leave it? Thanx any help would be greatly appreciated.:2thumb:


Welcome to the world of turtle keeping!

If you can post some pictures we can id him, but if he is as young as you say you cannot tell the sex. Pardon me for suggesting it, but as femals can reach 12"+ and males only (!) about 8" I wonder if that is why you were told he was male.

You can try watercress (not the salad cress), Romaine lettuce, clean of weedkiller dandelion leaves, duckweed and pond weed.

Also Reptomin and Wheatgerm pellets are preferable - is it King British? If so this is quite dusty and they tend to only eat the "nice" bits.

S/He will need a large tank eventually, a good external cannister filter, a basking area, basking light, uvb light, water heater. There should be no lid on the tank, and they do like deep water.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sara1984 (May 24, 2011)

Hi i cant figure out how to post a picture sorry. I was wondering as well that you said it was best not to have a lid but if i take my lid off how do i fix the uvb bulb to the tank. thank you for helping i want to make sure i am doing everything right so s/he is as comortable as possible


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

Care Sheet - Yellow-Bllied Slider i dont know much but thats the only decent caresheet online  if you email me your photos i can post them on here for you  [email protected]


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

here are the photos


----------

